# Tobacco jars?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Seems that all the sites I visit are sold out of their jars.

I'm looking for decent tobacco jars, leather bound, wood, jars that are built into stands ect...just stuff I can put different aromatics into.

A decent pouch would be nice too.

Obviously I'm new to all of this, so as much information as possible is appreciated.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ebay is always a good source.

As for tobacco jars, forget the jar humidors. For long term (or shorter term) storage of pipe tobacco Mason jars are your best bet.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know about fancy jars like that, but I have been using 1/2 pint mason jars for my bulks.

Nothing special, but they're cheap enough and readily available - supermarket, walmart, hardware store etc. It's like $10 for a dozen.










I'll step up to larger jars like the quart when I come across a tobacco that I love enough to buy bigger amounts of. Just getting into this whole pipe deal, and need to sample lots of different stuff before buying quantity. (Hooray for the newbie sampler trade!!!!)


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Max_Power said:


> I don't know about fancy jars like that, but I have been using 1/2 pint mason jars for my bulks.
> 
> Nothing special, but they're cheap enough and readily available - supermarket, walmart, hardware store etc. It's like $10 for a dozen.
> 
> ...


+1 on this, I get mine at Walmart


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I've got both. Masons for long term storage and general use, fancy ones from Ebay that I have just for looks. I keep some cheaper aromatics in the fancy ones as these tobaccos don't seem to dry out very easily.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

If you want something that looks better than mason jars for the desktop, take a look at bail-top jars. They come in all glass as well as with stainless steel body & plastic lids. These can be found in home stores, department stores, etc.usually sold as coffee or pasta containers.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

How about something like this:










Ikea, $3.99


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> How about something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you must really buy a lot of tobacco to even think about being able to fill that thing :bowdown:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

It's really not that big. It's tall and slender. They sell them shorter than that.

Yes, I do buy a lot of tobacco though. The more poundage, the better. I still only use mason jars though.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

While on the subject of tobacco storage, once I crack a tin, should the tin be stored in a bag or jar afterwards; or is it ok just in the tin?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> While on the subject of tobacco storage, once I crack a tin, should the tin be stored in a bag or jar afterwards; or is it ok just in the tin?


The general consensus is to put the tobacco into a mason jar so it won't dry out. This depends also on how quickly you will be consuming the baccy in a tin. American-style 'cat food' tins with plastic caps will hold moisture in better than European-style 'shoe-shine tins, with round ones better than square/rectangular ones.

I purchased some stainless bail-top cans that will hold exactly 4 round tins inside. I am currently testing this to see if I can extend the life of the tobacco without taking the baccy out of their factory tins.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

If you want something fancier than mason jars, here's a helpful tip.

You can buy mason jars, and decorate them yourself with maccorni or glitter.

Add some fuzzy balls or rhinestones.

Wiggle eyes are always fun, it makes them seem more like people. You can name them too.

I have one named 'Bacco Bob, what's yours?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> How about something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd pass on it; I prefer shorter and wider for convenient access.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I'd pass on it; I prefer shorter and wider for convenient access.


There are some jars like that that are wider. I have one from Wally World that I have 14oz. just sittin there lookin all happy.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

cherrymax said:


> There are some jars like that that are wider. I have one from Wally World that I have 14oz. just sittin there lookin all happy.


Go for "wide mouth" mason jars, screw top or bail top. Much easier to get stuff in and out of. The narrow necks are for jam.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

User Name said:


> If you want something fancier than mason jars, here's a helpful tip.
> 
> You can buy mason jars, and decorate them yourself with maccorni or glitter.
> 
> ...


If you don't want to get way arts and crafts with it, stickers of unicorns and dragons work well.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Ha ha ha! Both those suggestions are priceless! Maybe I'll have my kids help decorate my mason jar stash


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I'd pass on it; I prefer shorter and wider for convenient access.


Here you go:










4" x 4" = $2.99


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

My cigar shop tobacconist happened to know of some Japanese cups designed to hold tea, which happens to be kept the same as tobacco (shocking) they're made out of all different kinds of woods and decorated very skillfully.

I've also got acrylic cigar jars that are air tight designed to hold 25 sticks, but they're clear and being made of plastic I don't know if it would affect the flavor of the tobacco? (I'd imagine if they're designed for cigars tey wouldn't?)


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I avoid plasticy things at all costs for everything in my life, but I wouldn't trust plastic to seal either. It can leach chemicals into whatever is in it.

Wood also breathes, and isn't the best for keeping tobacco fresh. It would work for cigars if it was in a humidor. Wood will also change the flavor if kept in it long enough depending on the type of wood. The only thing I would use for tobacco is glass (unless I can't avoid it like tins).


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> I avoid plasticy things at all costs for everything in my life, but I wouldn't trust plastic to seal either. It can leach chemicals into whatever is in it.
> 
> Wood also breathes, and isn't the best for keeping tobacco fresh. It would work for cigars if it was in a humidor. Wood will also change the flavor if kept in it long enough depending on the type of wood. The only thing I would use for tobacco is glass (unless I can't avoid it like tins).


Jars made from polycarbonate use gaskets like on glass ones.

I don't have problems with products made from PC. Woods, glues and stains often will outgass more chemicals than food-grade plastics.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Gaskets are a different story, they are required for a good seal and they don't touch the tobacco. I don't even touch food grade plastic, regardless of how "safe" it is. BPAs were in food grade plastics and deemed "safe" until someone blew the whistle. God knows what other chemicals our wonderful FDA has deemed "safe" that are in current plastics but are probably bad for us.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

If you store your baccy in mason jars, that liner in the tin has it. If you buy American-style "cat food" tobacco tins, the tin liner and plastic cap has it. Euro tins? The rubber seal. Plus we don't really know how tobacco is stored during transport & manufacture before packaging. I think that the chemicals & smoke we directly inhale/absorb is going to be more harmful than potential leeching of anything.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that you are completely surrounded with more chemicals than you realize. Pipe smoking should be a hobby of relaxation, not one more stress to life.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Those Ikea jars are the best they come in several different sizes and work perfect. They are inexpensive and look nice.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Would these work?

Amazon.com: Jarden 60000 Ball 1/2-Pint Mason Jars, 12 Pack: Kitchen & Dining

Probably a few bucks more than the store, but if Amazon has it that's where I go, free 2 day shipping and no having to deal with people at the store


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Those'll do the trick. Yeah, I'm a bit of an Amazon bum myself! At least their free shipping break is at $25 instead of $100 like the baccy boys!  (Yeah, I complain all the time about ordering too much tobacco...usually in that slack period between an order arriving and planning the next one. Those jerks; making me buy so much! )


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Free 2 day shipping with Amazon Mom 

Thanks Mark, looks like I will use some of my gift card towards them!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Ray, Do yourself a favor and get the wide mouth. You'll have to break flakes in half to lay them down in those jars. The wide mouth are so much easier to work with in many applications, not just baccy storage.

Amazon.com: Jarden Home Brands 12Pk 1/2Pt wide Mouth Jar Canning Jars: Kitchen & Dining



Rock31 said:


> Would these work?
> 
> Amazon.com: Jarden 60000 Ball 1/2-Pint Mason Jars, 12 Pack: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Probably a few bucks more than the store, but if Amazon has it that's where I go, free 2 day shipping and no having to deal with people at the store


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Natedogg said:


> Gaskets are a different story, they are required for a good seal and they don't touch the tobacco. I don't even touch food grade plastic, regardless of how "safe" it is. BPAs were in food grade plastics and deemed "safe" until someone blew the whistle. God knows what other chemicals our wonderful FDA has deemed "safe" that are in current plastics but are probably bad for us.


You do know that you are voluntarily smoking a known carcinogen right?


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Would these work?
> 
> Amazon.com: Jarden 60000 Ball 1/2-Pint Mason Jars, 12 Pack: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Probably a few bucks more than the store, but if Amazon has it that's where I go, free 2 day shipping and no having to deal with people at the store


Get the wide mouth version!!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> You do know that you are voluntarily smoking a known carcinogen right?


Nah, tobacco is good for you! It's got vitamins and stuff!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is that you are completely surrounded with more chemicals than you realize. Pipe smoking should be a hobby of relaxation, not one more stress to life.


The BPA in plastic is more of a threat to pregnant women and children than adults, and I'd imagine most of it would incinerate when you smoked it, not vaporize. I figure I'm a little ahead of the game on BPA ingestion, since I don't drink bottled water or soft drinks, so I can afford a little slop on my tobacco. :nerd:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Nah, tobacco is good for you! It's got vitamins and stuff!


Flintstones pipe tobacco.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Ray, Do yourself a favor and get the wide mouth. You'll have to break flakes in half to lay them down in those jars. The wide mouth are so much easier to work with in many applications, not just baccy storage.
> 
> Amazon.com: Jarden Home Brands 12Pk 1/2Pt wide Mouth Jar Canning Jars: Kitchen & Dining


Thanks Chris, will do!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> You do know that you are voluntarily smoking a known carcinogen right?


D'oh!


----------

